# Himalayan Salt Lamp?



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

I think I am getting a Himalayan salt lamp, however i heard that they make the air salty...

I am a little concerned that in my small room, a bit of salt would get in the tanks... is this a problem? has anyone got experience with this?


thanks


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never heard they make the air salty. I certainly don't notice it, if it does. Your fish would notice it even less.


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

OKay, thank you loads


----------

